
Detroit's 2 speed recovery - rmason
http://www.nytimes.com/2016/08/13/us/detroit-recovery.html
======
rmason
I grew up in Detroit and I go back every few weeks. I actually disagree with
the premise of this article. While neighborhood revival has lagged behind
downtown it is happening.

I watched a video of Mayor Duggan this week where he stated that for sixty
years the policy of the city was that decline was unstoppable and that all
they could do was manage it. He said that has changed completely and that
they're committed to growth. He showed a plan to connect two university
neighborhoods with a biking and walking trail.

